# the lightbulb moment



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Your dog is learning!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Those are the moments we live for!! When you can see them wanting so badly to do what they want to do, and then resisting it, and making the right choice. It's an awesome feeling.

edit to add....don't feel bad if it's two steps forward, one step back....seems to happen a lot. You think they've really got it now, and then suddenly they seem to forget everything they ever knew. But it comes back quickly.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

It is an awesome feeling!! 
thanks, guys, yes, Barb if feels like I have to take a lot of steps back, lol, because it does seem like she's got it and then.... she doesn't. but you are right, this is going much faster than when we first started all of this. It feels like she is really getting it now so that makes me think she didn't have it down solid before Oh well, I have a goal and I hope we can do it!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

You are a team. You are both learning.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

George, me learning is the understatement of the year!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

That is so exciting  I'm so happy for both of you. Remind me how old she is now? 3?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

No, she'll be three in March. its like the blind leading the blind in this house, LOL


----------

